# Bucks and ducks



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, we set up this morning to hunt ducks and my brother-in-law thought he would bring his bow to try to fill his deer tag. Our focus was ducks! Turns out we saw deer and ducks! I went up river to try to jump shoot some ducks and he stayed sitting on his lawn chair in the home made blind on the river. I jumped ducks and got one...5 seconds after I shot my duck my brother-in-law called me and said he shot a buck across the river while sitting on his lawn chair. Turns out...he shot the deer, the deer went 13 feet, stopped because he heard me shoot my duck...turned and looked up river at my shot and then dropped dead! Crazy morning!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Not a monster...but he will eat just fine! Plus, what more can you ask for only 100 yards from the truck.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

And a good place to wash the deer out. That is the cleanest inside of a deer I have seen.8) Congrats!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's a great story! Sometimes thing just work out.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Now that's my idea of a cast and blast kind of day only its a different kind of cast, as in arc of the arrow !!!

Congrats to your brother in law

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Now that is a great day!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

You can have a derduckin' for dinner tonight!


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

That is awesome! 

The only thing you forgot is the fly rod and a big brown laying next to the duck-n-buck!!! :grin:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

holy crap!! Brent Ervin?? I did a little work for him last winter. good guy!


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

That is pretty awesome. Congrats on the double. What a great idea!!!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Caddis-n-Cutts said:


> That is awesome!
> 
> The only thing you forgot is the fly rod and a big brown laying next to the duck-n-buck!!! :grin:


Yeah...we were going to do that but it didn't go exactly as planned...we almost got a shot at a nice red fox that also would have been cool.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> holy crap!! Brent Ervin?? I did a little work for him last winter. good guy!


Cody?


----------

